
High bitrate video streaming with GStreamer RTP - mfilion
https://www.collabora.com/news-and-blog/blog/2020/08/20/paving-the-way-high-bitrate-video-streaming-gstreamer-rtp-elements/
======
Lammy
The worst part of gstreamer 1.18 is just waiting for it to hit my package
manager, to say nothing of my various Debian-based systems. I want that
dashsink2! GST is such an amazing project.

~~~
boxerab
1.18 code freeze is upon us, it won't be long :)

------
bschwindHN
I'm using gstreamer on an nvidia jetson nano for a low cost "stream to twitch"
setup. I wonder if my pipeline would benefit from this. The nano can hit
1080p60 but there are occasional hiccups and periods of lower frame rates.

~~~
R0b0t1
What exactly do you mean by this? The jetson nano is doing frame capture and
reencoding for the stream? Is using a separate computer typical?

~~~
jhamilton
most "professional" streamers will have a separate encoding/streaming PC w/
some sort of capture device (commonly one of those Elgato capture cards).
They'll then hook in their main PC or console into the capture card.

Main reasons for this are to eliminate the overhead of reencoding video in OBS
w/ multiple layers of images/videos/donationAlerts/etc which can have a
negative impact on the game (or other software) they're trying to stream.

~~~
R0b0t1
Thanks for the info. Any webcam is on the capture PC, I'm assuming?

